# نبوءة هامة جدا عن محمد والإسلام بالكتاب ا



## ma7aba (6 يناير 2006)

مفتاح الحروف الرقمية وترتيبها الأصلي القديم :
 	ط	ح	ز	و	هـ	  د	  ج	  ب	   أ	    الحروف
	9	8	7	6	5	4	3	2	1	أرقامها
	ص	ف	ع	س	 ن	  م	    ل	    ك	    ى	الحروف
	90	80	70	60	50	40	30	20	10	أرقامها
  غ	    ظ	    ض	     ذ	      خ  	ث	ت	ش        ر          ق	الحروف
1000	900	800	700	600	500	400	300	200	100	أرقامها




ظَهَرَ الوَحش!! 
ربما تتساءل عزيزى ما هذا الوحش.. لن ادعك تفكر كثيرا فيماهية الوحش.. ادعوك عزيزى لقراءة بضعة آيات من الكتـــــاب المقــدس وتحديدا من سفر الرؤياالمبارك الأصحاح 13 الأعداد من 16 إلى 18 نقرأ: 
{ 16 وَيَجعلَ الجَمِيعَ الصِغارَ وَالكِبارَ وَالاغَنياءَ والفقراءَ وَالاحرَارَ وَالعَبيدَ تصنعُ لهم سِّمةً ٌعلى يدهِم اليُمنى او على جَبهتهِم 
17 وان لا يقدرَ احدٌان يشتريَ او يبيعَ الا من لهُ السِّمة او اسم الوحش او عددُ اسمه. 
18 هنا الحكمة. من له فهم فليحسب عددَ الوحش فانه عدد انسان . وعدده ست مئةٍ وستةُ وستونَ } 
اذا امعنا القراءة فى هذه الآيات نجد عدة نبؤات غريبة: 
1- سمة على جبهتهم 
2- فليحسب عدد الوحش فإنه عدد انسان. 
اولاً: سمة على جبهتهم.... 
ترى,,, ماهى هذه السمة؟؟!!! هل يضع احدٌ فى العالم كله اى سمة على الجبهة إلا اصحاب اللحية الطويلة والجلباب الأبيض اى المسلمين المتدينين الذين يعرفون احيانا باسم الإرهابيين.... وهذه هى الناجمة عن احتكتك الرأس فى الأرض نتيجة الصلاه و التى تعرف باسم "زبيبه"..  
فإن هذا يدل على اول علامة من علامات اتباع الوحش وهى السمة فى جبهتهم.. 
اما السمة فى يديهم اليمنى,, ترى ما هى؟؟ اليست هى ما ينادى به المسلمين جميعا وهو السيف!! فماذا يحمل هؤلاء المسلمين سوى القنابل والسيوف ونحوه ويحملون القرآن ايضا فى يديهم و السبحة ايضا ً !!! 
ثانيا: فليحسب عدد الوحش فإنه عدد انسان . 
ماذا تعنى هذه . تعنى ان الوحش هذا عدده عدد انسان,, وما هو هذا العدد؟؟ انه عدد 666 !!!!!!!! 
وذكر الوحى ان هذا العدد يُحسب,, اذن هلمّ نحَسب هذا العدد, 
بتطبيق جدول الشفرات السابق على هذا الرقم نجد مفاجأة مذهلة: 
(200+60+6+30+1+30+70+200+ 2+ 2+40+20+ 5= 666) 
و بتفسير هذه الأرقام تبعا للجدول السابق ايضا ً نجد مفاجأة غريبة اذ تعطى هذه الأرقام الجملة التالية

ه	ك	 م	ب	ب	ر	ع 	ل	 أ	 ل	و	 س	ر
5     20       40      2     2      200     70	  30	   1	  30	 6	 60   200

( ر + س + و+ ل + أ + ل + ع + ر + ب + ب + م + ك + ه ) 
هل فهمت معنى الجملة؟؟!! انها تقول ( رسول العرب بمكه) !!!! 
اذن لا عجب من الآية رقم 17 فى نفس الأصحاح القائلة :{ 17 وان لا يقدرَ احدٌان يشتريَ او يبيعَ الا من لهُ السِّمة او اسم الوحش او عددُ اسمه}. 
أليس هذا ما يفعله المسلمون فعلا منذ بداية ظهورهم وهو القتل والنهب والتعصب وتحصيل الجزية مما ادى لوقوع كثير من المسيحيين فى الإضطهاد الشديد والحرق واعغتصاب النساء بحجة انهن غنيمة حرب. 

ليتنا ان نصدق اننا فى نهاية الأيام 
---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## My Rock (6 يناير 2006)

موضوع رائع يا محبة, فعلا ما مار عليه من قبل

الرب يباركك حبيبي


حبيت الفت انتباهك الى انه قمنا بتقسيم قسم حوار الاديان الى قمسن, قسمم حوار المسيحية و قسم حوار الاسلام, فيا ريت تنقل الموضوع لحوار الاسلام


سلام و نعمة حبيبي


----------



## Zayer (6 يناير 2006)

آفـة العـلم سـوء الفهـم 

قلتو جملة من قبل في كـهيـعص  

وطلعنا لكم 23 جملة منها 

ومرة اخرى القس نفسه يطلع لنا بالوحش  

هل نأتى له بعبارة عن اسم المسيح يطابق مجموعها : " الثور يعرف قانيه ، والحمار معلف صاحبه " ؟ 

حاشا لله ولنبيه .  لن أذكرها . 

فقط علينا أن نلقنه علما : 

    - لقد بدّل آباؤكم السبت إلى الأحد ( يوم الشمس Sunday   )

-       وغيّروا ميلاد المسيح إلى 25 ديسمبر ( ميلاد الشمس وبداية طول النهار ) 

-       وغيروا الشهور والسنة من هلالية إلى شمسية 

-       وجعلوا قبلة الكنائس إلى الشرق 

    كل ذلك التزاما بعبادة  الرومان للشمس

-       وغيروا عقيدة التوحيد إلى التثليث.....  الخ 

فعلوا ذلك فى رعاية الامبراطور كونسطنطين  Constantin . أليس من صفات الوحش أن يغير المواسم والأعياد ...

ولنحسب اسم هذا الوحش . اسمه واسم أبيه ، دون تلفيق عبارات طبعا :

كونسطنطين       بن       كونسطنطينوس 

كونسطنطين      بَيِس      كونسطنطينوس 
  264      +   72   +    330                     =     666 

تقول تفسيراتكم : يحسب الإسم باليونانى ( لغة السفر ) ووفقا للعبرى 

طبق عليها يديك أيها القس ، لكى لا تنساها أو تمارى فيها . 

يبحث دارسو الإنجيل عن اسم الوحش ، فيقول القسس مفسرو رؤيا يوحنا : " أنا أدحض " باليونانية مجموعها 666 . هل هذا كلام يا رجل ؟

 يبحثون عن اسم فتأتونهم بفعل وفاعل ومفعول مقدر .

يجب أن لا يفقد المفسر عقله واتزانه ، وكذلك القس الباحث  . 


ومثل ما انت تعرف تقتبس الموضوع انا اعرف كيف اقتبس الرد


----------



## My Rock (6 يناير 2006)

ههههه يا زاير, مش لما ترد على الموضوع الصحيح ههههه


----------



## Zayer (6 يناير 2006)

والله يا ركي 

انا لو ابي املء المنتدى بمواضيع من هذا القبيل لفعلت 

لان شغل ال Copy و Peste مب صعبة 

ولعبة حساب الجمل مب صعبة  ونقدر نطلع الف جملة ضدكم 

ولو مسكنا كل شئ و حسبناه بطريقة حساب الجمل مصيبة 

وحساب الجمل ليس مقياس للحقيقة 

بل سلاح ممكن تستخدمه و ممكن يستخدم عليك   

وهو لا يقدم و لا يؤخر  عن الحقيقة من شئ


----------



## نذير (6 يناير 2006)

معهم حق القساوسة يضحكوا عليكوا ما دام هذا مستوى تفكيركوا ، وبعدين يمكن توظيف نفس الارقام وعمل العشرات من الجمل السخيفة ، وكمان ياذكي يا من تدعي المحبة ، ليست اللغة العربية لغة الكتاب الذي تظنونه مقدسا.


----------



## My Rock (6 يناير 2006)

كل الي تردون عليه هو هذا؟


يا مساكين....


----------



## ma7aba (6 يناير 2006)

> قلتو جملة من قبل في كـهيـعص
> 
> وطلعنا لكم 23 جملة منها


اولا النفسرون المسلمون قالوا كهيعص هي اسم من اسماء الله حتى ان علي كرم الله وجهه  كان يقول ياكهيعص اغفر لي فبالتالي يجب أن يكون معناها يتعلق بالله حتى يغفر له ومعناها المسيح الهي يتعلق بالله فهو يستطيع الغفران له وهي الأقرب وانا بأنتظار أعطائي معنى لها يتعلق بالقدرة على المغفرة


> لقد بدّل آباؤكم السبت إلى الأحد ( يوم الشمس Sunday )
> 
> - وغيّروا ميلاد المسيح إلى 25 ديسمبر ( ميلاد الشمس وبداية طول النهار )
> 
> ...



حبيب من وين هل الحكي اللي مخترعوا بدون ماتعرف شي من شي اولا السنة الميلادية الشمسية اصح من القمرية فلا أظن أن الله يطالبنا بسنة مخربطة مافيها اي شيء منتظم
وفهمك كفاية
غيرنا للاحد لأن الأحد كانت معجزة القيامة والحياة الجديدة 
اما بشأن نصلي للشرق فالشرق يعني النور يعني الحياة الجديدة نسبة للقيامة 
وبعدين هي اصح من انوا انصلي للقبلة بتعرف ليش فرضا انا على سطح القمر بمستعمرة  مستقبلية وهذا يخطط له حاليا 
انا كمسيحي اصلي للشرق  انت كمسلم إلى أين ستصلي إن كنت بالجهة المعاكسة لجهة الارض
كمان الله عندنا والوحي الديني طلع بيعرف انو ممكن نواجه هل المشكلة مستقبلا فساوالنا الصلاة للشرق وليس نحو كومة حجارة





> غيروا عقيدة التوحيد إلى التثليث..


اي تثليث هذا من الذي لغى التوحيد ووضع التثليث بدلا منه هي جديدة هي اخذها اكيد من المضلين الموجودين حبيب نحن اول جملة عندنا بقانون ايمانا نؤمن بإله واحد
وليس بثلاث الهه كما تعتقدون اننا نؤمن


> كونسطنطين بن كونسطنطينوس
> 
> كونسطنطين بَيِس كونسطنطينوس
> 264 + 72 + 330 = 666
> ...


حبيب لهذا الوحش صفات 
واتباعه لهم صفات اعطني صفة من الصفات المذكورة له ولأتباعه تنطبق على قسطنطين رغنم انك كتبت اسمه بطريقة مضحكة كي تزبط امورك بس كمان مازبطت 
الصفات واضحة والسمات واضحة وهي تنطبق 100% على اتباع محمد
فجملة رسول العرب في مكة  هي احد صفات الرسول الذي يقال عنه النبي العربي او الرسول العربي
اما بشأن اللغة اللغة الأساسية هي الىرامية السريانية أي لغة ابجد هوز وطريقة الترجمة العربية السريانية هي طريقة الأرقام فالعربية لا تنسوا مشتقة من السريانية  وعليها اتباع قواعدها بعدة نقاط خاصة بالإشتقاق وقوة الحرف
سلام


----------



## Zayer (6 يناير 2006)

> كل الي تردون عليه هو هذا؟
> 
> 
> يا مساكين....



اذا كنت تؤمن بهذي الاشياء , فأبشر  



> ولا النفسرون المسلمون قالوا كهيعص هي اسم من اسماء الله حتى ان علي كرم الله وجهه كان يقول ياكهيعص اغفر لي فبالتالي يجب أن يكون معناها يتعلق بالله حتى يغفر له ومعناها المسيح الهي يتعلق بالله فهو يستطيع الغفران له وهي الأقرب وانا بأنتظار أعطائي معنى لها يتعلق بالقدرة على المغفرة



جيب لي المصدر الي كان يقول فيه يا كهيعص اغفر لي


----------



## نذير (6 يناير 2006)

<<<<<اولا النفسرون المسلمون قالوا كهيعص هي اسم من اسماء الله حتى ان علي كرم الله وجهه كان يقول ياكهيعص اغفر لي فبالتالي يجب أن يكون معناها يتعلق بالله حتى يغفر له ومعناها المسيح الهي يتعلق بالله فهو يستطيع الغفران له وهي الأقرب وانا بأنتظار أعطائي معنى لها يتعلق بالقدرة على المغفرة>>>>

هذا تخريف ليس له أصل .

<<< غيرنا للاحد لأن الأحد كانت معجزة القيامة والحياة الجديدة 
اما بشأن نصلي للشرق فالشرق يعني النور يعني الحياة الجديدة نسبة للقيامة >>>>>

يعني بتفصلوا دينكوا على كيفكوا ، المسيح ما قال هيك ، ولماذا لايكون الجمعة مثلا ، والمبرر طبعا جاهز !  يوم الصلب والفداء !!!

<<< انا كمسيحي اصلي للشرق انت كمسلم إلى أين ستصلي إن كنت بالجهة المعاكسة لجهة الارض
كمان الله عندنا والوحي الديني طلع بيعرف انو ممكن نواجه هل المشكلة مستقبلا فساوالنا الصلاة للشرق وليس نحو كومة حجارة  >>>>>

اينما نتجه في الصلاة صحيح ، اذا لم نعرف اتجاه القبلة .
ثم انتم يا صديقي من يعتقد بالحجارة ، الستم تسجدون لتماثيل المسيح والعذراء والرسومات التي ليست سوى دهانات على الحيطان !!!
هذا علاوة على من يعتقد ان هذه التماثيل تذرف دمعا وتقطر دما !!!!  يا للمساكين ، ان وضعكم يزداد سوءا  !


<<<<<اما بشأن اللغة اللغة الأساسية هي الىرامية السريانية أي لغة ابجد هوز وطريقة الترجمة العربية السريانية هي طريقة الأرقام فالعربية لا تنسوا مشتقة من السريانية وعليها اتباع قواعدها بعدة نقاط خاصة بالإشتقاق وقوة الحرف >>>>

هذيان واضح ، أولا اللغة الاساسية هي اللغة العبرانية ، وطبعا لن احرجك وأسألك عن الاصل فهو مفقود ، حتى لو افترضناها سريانية ، فتركيب الجملة مختلف يا ذكي ، سؤال أخير : هل أنت واثق ان هذه الجملة متطابقة في جميع نسخ الكتاب المقدس ؟  بالاخص الفولجاتا والملك جيمس ؟

مسكين يا محبة ، اسأل الله ان يهديك


----------



## Zayer (6 يناير 2006)

ولكن انا بسألكم  

هل نحتاج لمعرفة حقيقة الاله الى فك رموز و اسرار ؟ 

فالايات التي تتعلق بالله واضحة جدا و ليست  اسرار   

لم يلد و لم يولد 

لا إله الا الله 

كلها اشياء واضحة للي يقرأها


----------



## ma7aba (6 يناير 2006)

شاركت بهذا الجواب 


> <<<<<اولا النفسرون المسلمون قالوا كهيعص هي اسم من اسماء الله حتى ان علي كرم الله وجهه كان يقول ياكهيعص اغفر لي فبالتالي يجب أن يكون معناها يتعلق بالله حتى يغفر له ومعناها المسيح الهي يتعلق بالله فهو يستطيع الغفران له وهي الأقرب وانا بأنتظار أعطائي معنى لها يتعلق بالقدرة على المغفرة>>>>


فأجابني الاخ العزيز نذير بهذه الجملة


> هذا تخريف ليس له أصل .


هذا الجواب يجعلني متأكد أن المسلم الذي يتعصب لا يعرف أي شيء عن دينه
السبب
كهيعص

اولا نلاحظ ان السورة هي سورة مريم

ثانيا نلاحظ انها مكية

ثالثا نلاحظ انها كانت على النجاشي واصحابه النصارى

رابعا لغة الارقام موجودة عند العرب

خامسا ان هذه الحروف من اسماء الله ومن صفاته وهي اسم الله الاعظم

سورة مريم 19

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=19&nAya=1

تفسير القرطبي

سورة مريم مكية إلا آيتي ( 58 ) و ( 71 ) فمدنيتان وآياتها 98 نزلت بعد فاطر ولما كانت وقعة بدر , وقتل الله فيها صناديد الكفار , قال كفار قريش : إن ثأركم بأرض الحبشة , فأهدوا إلى النجاشي , وابعثوا إليه رجلين من ذوي رأيكم لعله يعطيكم من عنده من قريش , فتقتلونهم بمن قتل منكم ببدر ; فبعث كفار قريش عمرو بن العاص وعبد الله بن أبي ربيعة , فسمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ببعثهما , فبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عمرو بن أمية الضمري , وكتب معه إلى النجاشي , فقدم على النجاشي , فقرأ كتاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , ثم دعا جعفر بن أبي طالب والمهاجرين , وأرسل إلى الرهبان والقسيسين فجمعهم , ثم أمر جعفر أن يقرأ عليهم القرآن , فقرأ سورة مريم " كهيعص " وقاموا تفيض أعينهم من الدمع

وفي السيرة ; فقال النجاشي : هل معك مما جاء به عن الله شيء ؟ قال جعفر : نعم ; فقال له النجاشي : اقرأه علي . قال : فقرأ " كهيعص " فبكى والله النجاشي حتى أخضل لحيته , وبكت أساقفتهم حتى أخضلوا لحاهم حين سمعوا ما يتلى عليهم ; فقال النجاشي : هذا والذي جاء به موسى ليخرج من مشكاة واحدة , انطلقا فوالله لا أسلمهم إليكما أبدا ; وذكر تمام الخبر .

وعن ابن عباس أيضا : هو اسم من أسماء الله تعالى ; وعن علي رضي الله عنه هو اسم الله عز وجل وكان يقول : يا كهيعص اغفر لي ; ذكره الغزنوي . السدي : هو اسم الله الأعظم الذي سئل به أعطى , وإذا دعي به أجاب

تفسير الطبري

القول في تأويل قوله تعالى : { كهيعص } اختلف أهل التأويل في تأويل قوله تعالى ذكره : كاف من { كهيعص } فقال بعضهم : تأويل ذلك أنها حرف من اسمه الذي هو كبير , دل به عليه , واستغنى بذكره عن ذكر باقي الاسم

وقال الذين فسروا ذلك هذا التفسير الهاء من كهيعص : حرف من حروف اسمه الذي هو هاد

وقال آخرون : بل هذه الكلمة كلها اسم من أسماء الله تعالى

ذكر من قال ذلك : 17678 - حدثني محمد بن خالد بن خداش , قال : ثني سالم بن قتيبة , عن أبي بكر الهذلي , عن عاتكة , عن فاطمة ابنة علي قالت : كان علي يقول : يا { كهيعص } : اغفر لي .

17679 - حدثني علي , قال : ثنا عبد الله , قال : ثني معاوية , عن علي , عن ابن عباس , في قوله : { كهيعص } قال : فإنه قسم أقسم الله به , وهو من أسماء الله

تفسير ابن كثير

http://quran.al-islam.com//Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=19&nAya=1

كهيعص

سورة مريم :

وقد روى محمد بن إسحاق في السيرة من حديث أم سلمة وأحمد بن حنبل عن ابن مسعود في قصة الهجرة إلى أرض الحبشة من مكة أن جعفر بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قرأ صدر هذه السورة على النجاشي وأصحابه

وقيل هي اسم من أسماء الله تعالى فقال عنها في فواتح السور من أسماء الله تعالى

وكذلك قال سالم بن عبد الله وإسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن السدي الكبير وقال شعبة عن السدي بلغني أن ابن عباس قال الم ا سم من أسماء ال له الأعظم.

هكذا رواه ابن أبي حاتم من حديث شعبة ورواه ابن جرير عن بندار عن ابن مهدي عن شعبة قال سألت السدي عن حم وطس والم فقال قال ابن عباس هي اسم الله الأعظم

وقال ابن جرير وحدثنا محمد بن المثنى حدثنا أبو النعمان حدثنا شعبة عن إسماعيل السدي عن مرة الهمذاني قال : قال عبد الله فذكر نحوه . وحكي مثله عن علي وابن عباس وقال علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس هو قسم أقسم الله به وهو من أسماء الله تعالى

وروينا أيضا من حديث شريك بن عبد الله بن عطاء بن السائب عن أبي الضحى عن ابن عباس : الم قال أنا الله أعلم .

وكذا قال سعيد بن جبير وقال السدي عن أبي مالك وعن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس وعن مرة الهمذاني عن ابن مسعود وعن ناس من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الم قال أما الم فهي حروف استفتحت من حروف هجاء أسماء الله تعالى .

قال وأبو جعفر الرازي عن الربيع بن أنس عن أبي العالية في قوله تعالى الم قال هذه الأحرف الثلاثة من التسعة والعشرين حرفا دارت فيها الألسن كلها ليس منها حرف إلا وهو مفتاح اسم من أسمائه وليس منها حرف إلا وهو من آلائه وبآلائه ليس منها حرف إلا وهو في مدة أقوام وآجالهم. قال عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام وعجب : فقال أعجب أنهم يظنون بأسمائه ويعيشون في رزقه فكيف يكفرون به فالألف مفتاح الله واللام مفتاح اسمه لطيف والميم مفتاح اسمه مجيد فالألف آلاء الله واللام لطف الله والميم مجد الله والألف سنة واللام ثلاثون سنة والميم أربعون سنة

هذا لفظ ابن أبي حاتم ونحوه رواه ابن جرير ثم شرع يوجه كل واحد من هذه الأقوال ويوفق بينها وأنه لا منافاة بين كل واحد منها وبين الآخر وأن الجمع ممكن فهي أسماء للسور ومن أسماء الله تعالى يفتتح بها السور فكل حرف منها دل على اسم من أسمائه وصفة من صفاته كما افتتح سورا كثيرة بتحميده وتسبيحه وتعظيمه قال ولا مانع من دلالة الحرف منها على اسم من أسماء الله وعلى صفة من صفاته وعلى مدة وغير ذلك

الألف واحدة واللام ثلاثون والميم أربعون

الألف واحد واللام ثلاثون والميم أربعون والصاد تسعون

الألف واحدة واللام ثلاثون والراء مائتان فهذه إحدى وثلاثون

الألف واحدة واللام ثلاثون والميم أربعون والراء مائتان 
الروض الأنف  >> الجزء الثاني >> ي ما نزل في أبي ياسر وأخيه
http://sirah.al-islam.com/tree.asp?ID=1&t=book2
 >> الألف واحدة واللام ثلاثون والميم أربعون
http://sirah.al-islam.com/SearchDis...hType=root&Scope=all&Offset=0&SearchLevel=QBE


هذا عزيزي نذير من كتبكم وبالتالي عندما يقول إمام مثل علي ياكهيعص أغفر لي يعني ان كهيعص مقصود بها الله وجملة المسيح الهي تفيد الألوهية ولا تفير المعني فعندما اقول ياأيها المسيح الهي اغفر لي فهي جملة صالحة وغير خاطئة 
ارجو ان لا تقول مرة اخرى تخاريف وجهل وماشابه


> يعني بتفصلوا دينكوا على كيفكوا ، المسيح ما قال هيك ، ولماذا لايكون الجمعة مثلا


حبيب هل قرأت جوابي قلت يوم الأحد لأنه باليوم الثالث قام وهو صلب الجمعة فالأحد هو اليوم الثالث  وهو يوم الحياة الجديدة والعهد الجديد


> ثم انتم يا صديقي من يعتقد بالحجارة ، الستم تسجدون لتماثيل المسيح والعذراء والرسومات التي ليست سوى دهانات على الحيطان !!!


هذا دليل جهل جديد انا اكسر صليب الخشب لأنه خشب واحطم الأيقونة انا لا أسجد لها بل اسجد لله الواحد الأيقونات هي للتذكير بالمعجزات وتقريبها وتقريب الأحداث وليس للعبادة
اما انتم فلا يصح الحج إلا بالحجر الأسود وفهمك كفاية 
أما بشأن الصلاة والقبلة والصيام اسألك الم يعرف الله التضاريس ألم يعلم أن هناك مناطق لا تغيب عنها الشمس او لا تشرق 6 اشهر مثل فيلندا النص القرآني واضح ولا يقبل الشك ولا التأويل يقول الغمساك عن الطعام هو من الفجر حتى المغرب  وكأن كاتبه يجهل أن هناك مناطق لا يوجد فيها لا فجر ولا مغرب 
هلا بقلي يصح الإجتهاد هل بالقرآن آية تحلل الإجتهاد بهكذا امر


> هذيان واضح ، أولا اللغة الاساسية هي اللغة العبرانية ،


حبيب لأنو سنة دارس انت ولا شو معك شهادة علمية اللغة الأم هي الآرامية اول ابجدية بالعالم ومنها انشقت العبرانية والعربية والآشورية والكلدانية واللغات السامية كلها والسيد المسيح تكلم بالآرامية فلا تبلش تتفلسف وتعبر عن جهل علمك


> مسكين يا محبة ، اسأل الله ان يهديك


المسكين هو من يرفض العلم ويرفض الحق
جملة اخيرة 
أعرف الحق والحق يحررك


----------



## My Rock (6 يناير 2006)

حقيقة اجيت ارد و لقيت ردك يا محبة, عجزت عن النطق الا بالشكر على تعبك لاظهار الحقيقة, و الاخوة الاحبة الي مش عارفين اصلا وجود هذه الاشياء و يتهمونا بالكذب و التزييف... ربنا يستخدمك يا محبة اكثر و اكثر

سلام و نعمة


----------



## نذير (7 يناير 2006)

<<<هذا الجواب يجعلني متأكد أن المسلم الذي يتعصب لا يعرف أي شيء عن دينه
السبب
كهيعص

اولا نلاحظ ان السورة هي سورة مريم

ثانيا نلاحظ انها مكية

ثالثا نلاحظ انها كانت على النجاشي واصحابه النصارى

رابعا لغة الارقام موجودة عند العرب

خامسا ان هذه الحروف من اسماء الله ومن صفاته وهي اسم الله الاعظم >>>

يا عزيزي ما زلت مصرا أن كل من يتناول الحروف المقطعة في بداية السور بالتفسير والتأويل تكلفا زائدا ، والرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلّم لم يفسرها وأنما أوردها كما تلقاها من الوحي ، وكل اجتهاد في هذا المضمار يحتمل الخطأ ويحتمل الصواب ، والعلم به كالجهل به ، لا يقيم شريعة ولا ينقض عقيدة ، ولا تقولي المفسر الفلاني ولا الشيخ العلاني ، مجرد محاولات شخصية للتفسير ، وليس من أحد أوحي اليه بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم !


- السورة هي مريم وهي مكية ، نعم !!

- نلاحظ انها كانت على النجاشي واصحابه النصارى ، خطأ ، صياغة الجملة بهذا الشكل خطأ ، والصواب :قرأها جعفر ابن ابي طالب  على النجاشي واصحابه النصارى ، وكانت قد أنزلت من قبل .


- لغة الارقام موجودة عند العرب ، حسنا ، وما دخل هذا في الدين ؟؟

- ان هذه الحروف من اسماء الله ومن صفاته وهي اسم الله الاعظم ، خطأ ، ومهما كان قائله فهو مخطئ ، نتلقى الغيبيات من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لانه يوحى اليه ، وأي تأويل آخر يعني تحميل النص ما لا يحتمل !

-- كهيعص : يعني من أغرب الامور ان يستشهد نصراني بالقران الكريم لاثبات لاهوت المسيح ، وهو المليء بالايات التي تنفي صفة الالوهية عن المسيح .

ومما يزيد في الغرابة انكم تبحثون على الانترنت هنا وهناك من الاقوال الشاذة ، ولو بحثتم عن الردود عليها لوجدتوه أيضا ، ماذا يعني اسقاط حساب الجمل على حروف ثم تكوين عبارة تحمل نفس الرقم ؟ 

حسنا ، وجدت على الانترنت عشرات الجمل تحمل نفس الرقم ، وبالرغم من سخافة الموضوع ، الا انني تحاملت على نفسي وأحضرت لك بعضها :

الصلب باطل 
153 + 42 = 195

 الإنجيل زيد به باطل 
125 + 21 + 7 + 42 = 195 

 الله أحد ولا إله إلا هو 
66 + 13 + 37 + 36 + 32 + 11 = 195

 المسيا أحمد
142 + 53 = 195
ثم لماذا يريد المسيح اخفاء الوهيته بالالغاز ؟ اذا كان لم يقل انه اله في الانجيل فهل سيخبر عن ذلك في القرآن ؟ يا لغرابة معتقدكم ، ليس غريبا أبدا هروب النصارى الى الاسلام ، انكم تقدمون لنا خدمات عظيمة بترويجكم هذه الافكار !
يا صديقي العزيز ، فكر قليلا ، لقد رفض المسيح ان يصفه احد انه صالح ، لان ليس احد صالح الا الله ، فهو ينفي عن نفسه الالوهية التي تريد ان تثبتها بعملية حسابية عقيمة يمكن اثباتها على عشرات العبارات !

<<< هل قرأت جوابي قلت يوم الأحد لأنه باليوم الثالث قام وهو صلب الجمعة فالأحد هو اليوم الثالث وهو يوم الحياة الجديدة والعهد الجديد >>

وهل تتركون أمر الله بتقديس السبت لتقدسوا يوما آخر دون ان يطلب المسيح ذلك ؟؟

<<<هذا دليل جهل جديد انا اكسر صليب الخشب لأنه خشب واحطم الأيقونة انا لا أسجد لها بل اسجد لله الواحد الأيقونات هي للتذكير بالمعجزات وتقريبها وتقريب الأحداث وليس للعبادة
اما انتم فلا يصح الحج إلا بالحجر الأسود وفهمك كفاية 
أما بشأن الصلاة والقبلة والصيام اسألك الم يعرف الله التضاريس ألم يعلم أن هناك مناطق لا تغيب عنها الشمس او لا تشرق 6 اشهر مثل فيلندا النص القرآني واضح ولا يقبل الشك ولا التأويل يقول الغمساك عن الطعام هو من الفجر حتى المغرب وكأن كاتبه يجهل أن هناك مناطق لا يوجد فيها لا فجر ولا مغرب 
هلا بقلي يصح الإجتهاد هل بالقرآن آية تحلل الإجتهاد بهكذا امر >>

حسنا ، انت متفق معي ان التماثيل التي تذرف الدموع خرافة لانها مجرد حجارة ، هذا رأيي أيضا .
أما الحجر  الاسود  ، فهو حجر صغير بحجم البيضة في زاوية من زوايا الكعبة ، والكعبة قبلة المسلمين ولا نعبدها ، انما نطيع الله تعالى باتخاذها قبلة .
اما الصوم والصلاة في المناطق الاسكندنافية ، فهي لاتحتاج الى اجتهاد وانما الى تقدير ، عندما سُئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن يو كسنة ويوم كشهر ، قال : قدّروا  لــه .

<<<<حبيب لأنو سنة دارس انت ولا شو معك شهادة علمية اللغة الأم هي الآرامية اول ابجدية بالعالم ومنها انشقت العبرانية والعربية والآشورية والكلدانية واللغات السامية كلها والسيد المسيح تكلم بالآرامية فلا تبلش تتفلسف وتعبر عن جهل علمك >>>

انا يا عزيزي ما بيهمني اي لغة ، لانك انت تقتبس عبارات باللغة العربية من كتابك المقدس ، وأقول لك احسبها باللغة الاصلية  ، هل أنت واثق ان يوحنا كتب رؤياه بالارامية ؟ احسبها بالحروف الارامية ، هذا من ناحية ، ومن ناحية أخرى هل عبارة " محمد رسول العرب " تعد اسما ، انا لاأرى هذا اسما ، اذا كانت طرق الاستدلال عندكم بهذه الطريقة ، وهكذا هو الدين عندكم ، فأنا اقول لك بصراحة .... وداعا للنصرانية !

مشكلتكم يا عزيزي انكم بدون هوية ، عشرات النسخ من الكتاب المقدس بلغات عديدة ، لا بأس من الترجمات لكن العبرة في الاصل ، هل الاصل موجود ؟
أسأل الله ان يهديك !


----------



## Zayer (7 يناير 2006)

في البداية اود ان اذكر اية من القران  

الاية مي غريبة عليكم 

قال تعالى : هو الذي انزل عليك الكتاب منه ايات محكمات هن ام الكتاب واخر متشابهات فاما الذين في قلوبهم زيغ فيتبعون ما تشابه منه ابتغاء الفتنة وابتغاء تاويله وما يعلم تاويله الا الله والراسخون في العلم يقولون امنا به كل من عند ربنا وما يذكر الا اولوا الالباب 

لن اشرح الاية فهي واضحة جدا  

والان اود ان اذكر بعض الجمل التي مجموعها يتطابق مع كهيعص 

1-  أحمد     نبى     يوحى        إليه 

       53  +  62  +  34    +    46                    =     195

5 – الله     واحد     وهاب     بلا      ابن    أو     آب 

    66  +  19  +   14   +  33 +   53 + 7  +  3   =   195 

6 – لا     ابن       لله  ،   واحد     وأحد     أبدا 

    31 + 53  +   65      19  +   19   +  8         =    195

14 – الله      أحد     ولا     إله      إلا      هو 

      66  +   13  + 37 + 36  +   32  + 11  =     195

23 – فـداء     ابنه      وهم 

       86    +  58  +  51                     =     195 

اما بنسبة الى 



> وعن ابن عباس أيضا : هو اسم من أسماء الله تعالى ; وعن علي رضي الله عنه هو اسم الله عز وجل وكان يقول : يا كهيعص اغفر لي ; ذكره الغزنوي . السدي : هو اسم الله الأعظم الذي سئل به أعطى , وإذا دعي به أجاب



اما الاسم الاعظم الذي اثار جدلا كثيرا 

فهو يحمل عدة احتمالا 

1- ان اسم الله الاعظم هو  < الله >  
قال سبحانه و تعالى : ولله الاسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها وذروا الذين يلحدون في اسمائه سيجزون ما كانوا يعملون . 
فهو الاسم الذي تنسب له جميع الاسماء . 

2- انه يوجد اسم اعظم  وان وجد فهو ليس كهيعص  لان الاسم الاعظم اذا سئل به أعطى , وإذا دعي به أجاب . 




> ذكر من قال ذلك : 17678 - حدثني محمد بن خالد بن خداش , قال : ثني سالم بن قتيبة , عن أبي بكر الهذلي , عن عاتكة , عن فاطمة ابنة علي قالت : كان علي يقول : يا { كهيعص } : اغفر لي .



اي علي المقصود هنا ؟  هل هو  الامام علي ابن ابي طالب عليه السلام ؟ 

وانا لا ادري اذا كان لعلي ابنة اسمها فاطمة 

انا الي اعرفه بنات علي عليه السلام  العقيلة زينب و ام كلثوم ( زينب الصغرى ) عليهما السلام . 
هذا و الله اعلم  

ولكن هل تقدر تجيب لي هذا الحديث من نهج البلاغة ؟


----------



## antoon refaat (7 يناير 2006)

الموضوع جميل مع إني اتلخببط ومش فاهم اي حاجه 
بس الموضوع جميل يا اخي محبه
الف شكر


----------



## ma7aba (7 يناير 2006)

أخ نذير ردي سيكون بسيطا جدا 
من خلال شرحي وجدنا أن علي كان يقول ياكهيعص أغفر لي وايدتها بشواهد اسلامية 
والآن لنرى معنى ماأوردت ومعنى ماأورتم انتم وهل ينطبق هذا الكلام على طلب علي
أنا قلت كهيعص تعني المسيح الهي
وتصلح ان اقول ايها المسيح الهي اغفر لي  ولا يوجد بالجملة اي خطأ بالمعنى ولكن لنرى ماقلتم انتم

الصلب باطل   لا يصح ان يقول علي يا أيها الصلب الباطل أغفر لي
 الإنجيل زيد به باطل  لا يصح أن يقول علي يأيها الأنجيل زيد به باطل أغفر لي مع انها تتعارض مع مفهومكم أن الأنجيل هو كلام الله فكيف يكون باطلا
الله أحد ولا إله إلا هو هذه الجملة تنفع ولكن هل تعلم ماذا أجاب المسيح على الحاخامات عندما سألوه هل انت أبن العلي قال أنا هو وهو تعني باللغة الأصلية الله وراجع اي مرجع يهودي يأكد لك هذه المعلومة لهذا اعلنوا أنه جدف لأنه قال انا الله ونقطة اخرى الا تجد غرابة كبيرة بالترابط بين المعاني الخاصة للكلمات والأحرف التي هي علمها عند الله عندكم
الر تعني حقا صلب المر تعني المسيح صلب حم عسق تعني المسيح هو ابن الله القرآن موجز الدين المسيحي واليهودي ألا ترى هذه الجملة غريبة وانها صحيحة دون اي مشاكل وهناك بحث كامل إن أحببت الإطلاع عليه سأساعدك ولكنه بحث لا تستطيع نقضه بطريقة علمية

وبالنسبة للأخ زائر طابق كلامي تجد نفس النتيجة ولكن افضل ان لا تتهربوا من نبوؤة الوحش لأنها الموضوع وليس كهيعص


----------



## نذير (7 يناير 2006)

لماذا انت مصرّ ان هذه الاية لطلب المغفرة ، سواء علي بن ابي طالب دعى بها او لم يدعِ فالامر سيّان ، لم ينزل الوحي بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم ، ويا ليتك تحض لنا دليلك فنحن لا نقبل اي سند .
 ولماذا يجب ان نسقط عليها حسابات الجمّل ، وهل أنت أساسا تؤمن بها حتى تستشهد بها ؟

هكذا أنتم دائما تتبعون ظنونكم ، اقمتم دين كامل على الظنون ، كل ما قاله المسيح تركتوه وراء ظهوركم واتبعتوا بولس بفلسفته وتعاليمه الوثنيه بدون أدنى دليل .


----------



## Zayer (7 يناير 2006)

من بداية الموضوع كان الرد موجود في توقيعي 

هو الذي انزل عليك الكتاب منه ايات محكمات هن ام الكتاب واخر متشابهات فاما الذين في قلوبهم زيغ فيتبعون ما تشابه منه ابتغاء الفتنة وابتغاء تاويله وما يعلم تاويله الا الله والراسخون في العلم يقولون امنا به كل من عند ربنا وما يذكر الا اولوا الالباب 

ايات محكمات  وانت جايب خرابيط 

سبحان الله 

واما موضوع الوحش  فكما قلت لك نستطيع ان نأتي بجمل كثيرة مسيئة و لكننا ما نبي نفعل 

لان قبل كل شئ هو نبي الله عندنا و لا يجوز ان نفعل هذا  

وانا اقول لك راجع الاية الي في توقيعي  فهي كافية لرد جميع الشبهات الجبتوها


----------



## ma7aba (7 يناير 2006)

> لماذا انت مصرّ ان هذه الاية لطلب المغفرة ، سواء علي بن ابي طالب دعى بها او لم يدعِ فالامر سيّان



الشغلة الحلوة عند الأخوة المسلمون هي الأختيارية يعني بيتهربوا من اي سؤال بسبب الأختيارية يعني الشغلة على مزاجي بتجبلوا شواهد من ام الكتب  الإسلامية بتصير غير مهمة وغير مفيدة ولا تعنيه شيء إذا لم تناسبه أو أمتشف نفسه أنه على خطأ 


> ولماذا يجب ان نسقط عليها حسابات الجمّل ، وهل أنت أساسا تؤمن بها حتى تستشهد بها ؟


حبيب اعطني معنى مفيد للجمل والكلمات التي اوردتها لك وتفيد المعنى طبعا وانا اعتذر عن الموضوع حينها حبيب بدي فهمك نقطة الراهب بحيرة كان بحر بعلم الترجمة من السريانية إلى العربية والعكس والقصة طويلة ولست انت اهلا لكي تنكر علما كاملا لأنه لا يناسب تفكيرك انا سرياني وانا علم الحرف يهمني بشكل كبير وعلى فكرة ماقدمته لك هو غيض من فيض لأنه موضوع ضخم وفيه سر قاطع وأنا مستعد على ايراد الموضوع ولكن لا أريد ان احور الموضوع من نبوءة الوحش إلى كهيعص 


> هكذا أنتم دائما تتبعون ظنونكم ، اقمتم دين كامل على الظنون ، كل ما قاله المسيح تركتوه وراء ظهوركم واتبعتوا بولس بفلسفته وتعاليمه الوثنيه بدون أدنى دليل


.
اولا لا تتكلم على بولس وهو من شهد له القرآن والمفسرين بالحق والصحة وهل تستطيع ان تقدم اول مرجع معتمد يتهم بولس بأنه المحرف اعطني دليل واحد من القرآن او الحديث يقول أن بولس من حرف الإنجيل بأنتظار جوابك على نبوء الوحش
حبيب نبوءة الوحش يازائر تتعلق بكل تفاصيل الإسلام راجعها ومن بعدها انقدها هي وليس تأتي بكلام فارغ مجرد اعتراض ليس إلا


----------



## نذير (7 يناير 2006)

<<< الشغلة الحلوة عند الأخوة المسلمون هي الأختيارية يعني بيتهربوا من اي سؤال بسبب الأختيارية يعني الشغلة على مزاجي بتجبلوا شواهد من ام الكتب الإسلامية بتصير غير مهمة وغير مفيدة ولا تعنيه شيء إذا لم تناسبه أو أمتشف نفسه أنه على خطأ >>>>

اطمئن ، انا لا اتهرب ابدا وأنقذت بفضل الله بعض النصارى من الضلال منهم الاخ ساري " مسيحي مؤمن " الذي تناقشت معه انت في منتدى الجامع ، أتذكر ذلك ؟

<<<<حبيب اعطني معنى مفيد للجمل والكلمات التي اوردتها لك وتفيد المعنى طبعا وانا اعتذر عن الموضوع >>> معنى مفيد ؟ كيف أفسر كلمات لم يفسرها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولعلمك أي محاولة لتفسيرها هو تكلف زائد ، وتحميل للمعنى ما لا يحتمل !
أما اذا قصدك ما ورد في الرؤيا ، فيلزمني اولا ان أؤمن بما ورد ، وحتى لو سلمنا بصحتها فانت بحاجة ان تبحث عن اسم يتطابق معها وليس جملة ، يعني عندما  نقول " محبة " فهذا اسم ، وعندما نقول " محبة رجل دين مسيحي " فهذه جملة وليس اسما ، فمحاولاتكم فاشلة ، وانت تردد بدون احكام للعقل ما يقوله زكريا بطرس !

<< الراهب بحيرة كان بحر بعلم الترجمة من السريانية إلى العربية والعكس >> 
يا للعبقرية !!  اكتشاف مذهل !!
كل ما نعرفه عن الراهب بحيرى انه التقى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم عندما كان طفلا في الثانية عشرة من عمره اثناء رحلته مع عمه الى الشام ، فقط !! لمرّة واحدة فقط ، فنسجتم حكايات وقصص ، ثم نأتي باكتشاف مذهل ، ان الراهب بحيرى كان عالما باللغات وخاصّة السريانية ، وبالتأكيد فقد علّمه -بالرغم انه كان طفلا - كيف يسقط حسابات الجمّل على العبارات المقدّسة ، وطبعا حتى تحبك الامور جيدا يجب ان يعلمه اصول اللغات السامية واشتقاقاتها العربية والعبرية والحبشية ..... الخ !
بالله عليك هل تؤمن بهذا حقا ؟ هل التقاء الراهب بحيرى بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلّم مرّة واحدة تكفي لتلقين معلومات وتاسيس دين يجتاح العالم كله بزمن قياسي ؟
سبحان الله !!
تأخذون جزئيات وتضخمونها جدا ، قلتم ورقة بن نوفل ، وضخمتموه جدا جدا وهو لم يعش سوى زمن قليل بعد بعثة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلّم ، وقلتم اناجيل الغنوصيين الذين كانوا يملأون الجزيرة العربية أصل القرآن !! ولا نعلم لها وجودا بعد مؤتمر نيقية والتصويت على اعتماد الاناجيل الاربعة واتلاف سواها وانتخاب يسوع الها ، وها انت تقول  بحيرى مترجما ، وطبعا جميع ما ذكر لا يملك دليلا واحدا .
طبعا جميع هذه الامور تزيدنا اعتزازانا باسلامنا ، لاننا لا نقبل أي رواية مهما كان قائلها الا بعد تتبع دقيق للسند والرجوع الى طبقات رجال السند وقياس حال المتن حتى نقبل رواية واحده او نرفضها ، هل رأيت عظمة الاسلام ؟  نحن لا نتتبع الخرافات مثلكم .
<<< اولا لا تتكلم على بولس وهو من شهد له القرآن والمفسرين بالحق والصحة وهل تستطيع ان تقدم اول مرجع معتمد يتهم بولس بأنه المحرف اعطني دليل واحد من القرآن او الحديث يقول أن بولس من حرف الإنجيل بأنتظار جوابك على نبوء الوحش >>>
القرآن شهد لبولس ؟ كيف ؟ بحسابات الجمّل أيضا ؟
اذا كان قصدك عن تفسير الايات التالية :
وَاضْرِبْ لَهُم مَّثَلاً أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ إِذْ جَاءهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ{13} إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ اثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا إِلَيْكُم مُّرْسَلُونَ
أين اسم بولس في هذه الايات ؟ هل ترَ شيئا ؟
بكل بساطة صاحب تفسير الجلالين اعتمد تفسيرا شاذا مبني على روايات النصارى ،واعتبر ان المقصود بالقرية " انطاكية ، واعتبر بولس من رسل هذه القرية " هكذا من عنده ، اجتهد برأيه وهو مخطئ طبعا !
اما القول بتحريف الانجيل ، فأنا لم أقل بذلك ، هل الانجيل محرّف ؟؟
اعطني انجيلا محرفا حتى أؤمن به ياصديقي ، الانجيل مفقود وليس محرف ، نحن نؤمن بانجيل أنزل على عيسى ابن مريم  ، وهذا لم أره حتى الان .


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2006)

*نذير, حسن لغت التخاطب و صيغة المحاورة و بلاش للكلام المجرح الي يقود الى المشادات و القاء الالقاب على الطرفين, فياريت تستخدم اسلوب اهدأ من هيك و تهدي اعصابك و تناقش بطريقة اكثر حضارية, اذ لا يوجد اسهل من يحذف او يحرر لك رد فيه اساءة, فالرجاء ان تنتبه *


----------



## ma7aba (8 يناير 2006)

> اطمئن ، انا لا اتهرب ابدا وأنقذت بفضل الله بعض النصارى من الضلال منهم الاخ ساري " مسيحي مؤمن " الذي تناقشت معه انت في منتدى الجامع ، أتذكر ذلك


تصحيح مهم 
ساري ليس بمسيحي ولم يكن بحياته مسيحي واظن انك انت هو نفسك ساري أي المسيحي المؤمن 
وانا دعوته للنقاش ولم اناقشة وهذا فرق كبير والسبب أني عندما دعوته انهالة علي الشتائم وإن كنت مخطأ اورد الرابط الذي دعوت به هذا الشخص ليقرأ الجميع الحقيقة
النقطة الثانية هذا الشخص تهرب من المناقشة وحاولت كثيرا ولكن لا فائدة وسألته ابسط الأسئلة المسيحية ولم يعرف جواب لها هل هناك مسيحي لا يعرف قانون الإيمان
هل تذكر هذا الكلام ام ادخل الموقع  وابحث عن الرابط لتنشيط الذاكرة فقط
اما بشأن الراهب بحيرة فلا يهمني ماتعرفه انت بل مايعرفه التاريخ الكنسي الموثق وليس الأقاويل التي لا مصدر او مرجع لها
الراهب بحيرة وورقة بن نوفل مؤسسين للدين الإسلامي  ستقول خرافة هل تستطيع تفسير لماذا فتر الوحي وانقطع عندما توفي ورقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل سمعت بهذا الحديث


> تأخذون جزئيات وتضخمونها جدا ، قلتم ورقة بن نوفل ، وضخمتموه جدا جدا وهو لم يعش سوى زمن قليل بعد بعثة الرسول صلى الله عليه


من الواضح إذا انك لا تعلم ماهو تأثير ورقة ودوره بس ليش محمد حاول الإنتحار ياترى عندما توفي ورقة



الأخ نذير مارأيك أن نناقش القرآن والإنجيل بميزان علمي وتاريخي وبنائاً على الشواهد هل أنت جاهز لهذه المناظرة وأنا بأنتظار جوابك على هذه الدعوة وعلى سؤالي عن هل حديث الرسول يفسر الآية وهل هو وحي ام اجتهاد قابل للخطأ


----------



## ma7aba (8 يناير 2006)

بشأن بولس ساعطيك موضوع مفصل وبشأن الأنجيل هل عندك دليل على أن الأنجيل مفقود لا تقل لي القرآن لأن القرآن كتاب أنا لا أعترف به وهو اتى بعد 600 عام وبنظري العلمي والتاريخي مليء بالأخطاء ومشكلتك انت ان تؤمن أن العلم والتاريخ غلط والقرآن صح  وليست مشكلتي إن كان عندك دليل تاريخي على كلامك اهلا بك وإن لم يكن هناك فالأفضل أن لا تتكلم لأني لا أستطيع انا الآن أن اقول هذا ليس صحيح دون دليل هل تستطيع ياسيد نذير أن تقول لي اين النسخ القرآنية الأصلية أنا اعلم ان اقدم نسخة عندكم اليوم هي نسخة عثمان طب انا أقول لك ان هذا دليل على التحريف انه احرق كل المصاحف ولم يترك مرجع لكلامه



على كل حال دعنا من هذا الكلام وبانتظار اجوبتك على سؤالي الأخير الذي طرحته بالمشاركة السابقة


----------



## ma7aba (8 يناير 2006)

صحيح بشأن مسيحي مؤمن تذكرت شغلة مضحكة اعلن اسلامه بالمشاركة الخمسين له وبإعلان إسلامه قال بعد صراع دام سنتين تصوروا خمسين مشاركة بسنتين 
تصور وأضحك
سلام


----------



## نذير (9 يناير 2006)

<<<< تصحيح مهم 
ساري ليس بمسيحي ولم يكن بحياته مسيحي واظن انك انت هو نفسك ساري أي المسيحي المؤمن >>>

ساري عراقي وانا اردني ، وانا ممن تصدى له في المنتدى للشبهات التي القاها.
 وأرحب بك في منتدانا ان قررت زيارتنا لكن عليك استبدال الحرف J بالحرف G لان المنتدى القديم أغلق !!

<< من الواضح إذا انك لا تعلم ماهو تأثير ورقة ودوره بس ليش محمد حاول الإنتحار ياترى عندما توفي ورقة
>> 
حاول الانتحار ؟؟ ياله من تعبير !! كيف ؟ اعطني النص والمرجع !

<<< الأخ نذير مارأيك أن نناقش القرآن والإنجيل بميزان علمي وتاريخي وبنائاً على الشواهد هل أنت جاهز لهذه المناظرة وأنا بأنتظار جوابك على هذه الدعوة وعلى سؤالي عن هل حديث الرسول يفسر الآية وهل هو وحي ام اجتهاد قابل للخطأ>>

موافق ، لكني لا أملك الحرية الكافية في هذا المنتدى ، الا اذا تعهدتم بعدم حذف مشاركاتي او جزء منها ، وسنتفق على التفاصيل !


<<<بشأن بولس ساعطيك موضوع مفصل وبشأن الأنجيل هل عندك دليل على أن الأنجيل مفقود لا تقل لي القرآن لأن القرآن كتاب أنا لا أعترف به وهو اتى بعد 600 عام وبنظري العلمي والتاريخي مليء بالأخطاء ومشكلتك انت ان تؤمن أن العلم والتاريخ غلط والقرآن صح وليست مشكلتي إن كان عندك دليل تاريخي على كلامك اهلا بك وإن لم يكن هناك فالأفضل أن لا تتكلم لأني لا أستطيع انا الآن أن اقول هذا ليس صحيح دون دليل هل تستطيع ياسيد نذير أن تقول لي اين النسخ القرآنية الأصلية أنا اعلم ان اقدم نسخة عندكم اليوم هي نسخة عثمان طب انا أقول لك ان هذا دليل على التحريف انه احرق كل المصاحف ولم يترك مرجع لكلامه>>>

سيكون ضمن موضوع نقاشنا ايضا .

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ma7aba (9 يناير 2006)

> ساري عراقي وانا اردني ، وانا ممن تصدى له في المنتدى للشبهات التي القاها.
> وأرحب بك في منتدانا ان قررت زيارتنا لكن عليك استبدال الحرف J بالحرف G لان المنتدى القديم أغلق !


حبيب الترحيب كان موجود بالسابق وقد وجدته بكم هائل من الشتائم فقط لني قلت لساري او هذا الذي يقول مسيحي مؤمن أني اريد ان اناقشه عله يهديني
ولو ان هناك امانة للموقع أجلب لي الرابط واعرضه


> حاول الانتحار ؟؟ ياله من تعبير !! كيف ؟ اعطني النص والمرجع !


مات ورقة بن نوفل و فتر الوحي و حاول محمد الإنتحار مرارا



‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن بكير ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عقيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حدثني ‏ ‏عبد الله بن محمد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الرزاق ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏فأخبرني ‏ ‏عروة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنها ‏ ‏أنها قالت ‏‏أول ما بدئ به رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏من الوحي الرؤيا الصادقة في النوم فكان لا يرى رؤيا إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح فكان يأتي ‏ ‏حراء ‏ ‏فيتحنث فيه ‏ ‏وهو التعبد ‏ ‏الليالي ذوات العدد ‏ ‏ويتزود لذلك ثم يرجع إلى ‏ ‏خديجة ‏ ‏فتزوده لمثلها حتى فجئه الحق وهو في ‏ ‏غار حراء ‏ ‏فجاءه الملك فيه فقال اقرأ فقال له النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقلت ‏ ‏ما أنا بقارئ فأخذني ‏ ‏فغطني ‏ ‏حتى بلغ مني ‏ ‏الجهد ‏ ‏ثم أرسلني فقال اقرأ فقلت ما أنا بقارئ فأخذني فغطني الثانية حتى بلغ مني ‏ ‏الجهد ‏ ‏ثم أرسلني فقال اقرأ فقلت ما أنا بقارئ فأخذني فغطني الثالثة حتى بلغ مني ‏ ‏الجهد ‏ ‏ثم أرسلني فقال اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق حتى بلغ علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم ‏فرجع بها ترجف ‏ ‏بوادره ‏ ‏حتى دخل على ‏ ‏خديجة ‏ ‏فقال ‏ ‏زملوني ‏ ‏زملوني فزملوه حتى ذهب عنه الروع فقال يا ‏ ‏خديجة ‏ ‏ما لي وأخبرها الخبر وقال قد خشيت على نفسي فقالت له كلا أبشر فوالله لا يخزيك الله أبدا إنك لتصل الرحم وتصدق الحديث وتحمل ‏ ‏الكل ‏ ‏وتقري ‏ ‏الضيف وتعين على نوائب الحق ثم انطلقت به ‏ ‏خديجة ‏ ‏حتى أتت به ‏ ‏ورقة بن نوفل بن أسد بن عبد العزى بن قصي ‏ ‏وهو ابن عم ‏ ‏خديجة ‏ ‏أخو أبيها وكان امرأ تنصر في الجاهلية وكان يكتب الكتاب العربي فيكتب بالعربية من الإنجيل ما شاء الله أن يكتب وكان شيخا كبيرا قد عمي فقالت له ‏ ‏خديجة ‏ ‏أي ابن عم اسمع من ابن أخيك فقال ‏ ‏ورقة ‏ ‏ابن أخي ماذا ترى فأخبره النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ما رأى فقال ‏ ‏ورقة ‏ ‏هذا الناموس الذي أنزل على ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏يا ليتني فيها جذعا أكون حيا حين يخرجك قومك فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أومخرجي هم فقال ‏ ‏ورقة ‏ ‏نعم لم يأت رجل قط بمثل ما جئت به إلا عودي وإن يدركني يومك أنصرك نصرا مؤزرا ثم لم ‏ ‏ينشب ‏ ‏ورقة ‏ ‏أن توفي وفتر الوحي فترة حتى حزن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فيما بلغنا حزنا غدا منه مرارا كي يتردى من رءوس شواهق الجبال فكلما أوفى بذروة جبل لكي يلقي منه نفسه تبدى له ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏فقال يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏إنك رسول الله حقا فيسكن لذلك ‏ ‏جأشه ‏ ‏وتقر نفسه فيرجع فإذا طالت عليه فترة الوحي غدا لمثل ذلك فإذا أوفى بذروة جبل تبدى له ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏فقال له مثل ذلك

قال ابن عباس فالق الإصباح ‏ضوء الشمس بالنهار وضوء القمر بالليل



صحيح البخاري .. كتاب التعبير .. باب أول ما بدء به رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم من الوحي الرؤيا الصالحة

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=10403



> موافق ، لكني لا أملك الحرية الكافية في هذا المنتدى ، الا اذا تعهدتم بعدم حذف مشاركاتي او جزء منها ، وسنتفق على التفاصيل !


وانا موافق وبصفتي أحد مشرفي حوار الأديان اؤكد لك أنه لن تحذف لك اي مشاركة ضمن موضوع نقاشنا المبني على العلم والتاريخ وليس على قال وقيل  يعني عندما اقول لك هذا خطا علمي او تاريخي عليك ان تثبت العكس بدليل علمي او تاريخي وليس أن العلم والتاريخ خطأ 
وخاصة عند اتفاق أكثر من مصدر على هذا المعلومة 



نراك غدا الرب يحميك


----------



## Zayer (9 يناير 2006)

> الأخ نذير مارأيك أن نناقش القرآن والإنجيل بميزان علمي وتاريخي وبنائاً على الشواهد هل أنت جاهز لهذه المناظرة وأنا بأنتظار جوابك على هذه الدعوة وعلى سؤالي عن هل حديث الرسول يفسر الآية وهل هو وحي ام اجتهاد قابل للخطأ



انا ايضا سوف اشارك بل انا راح اكتب الموضوع وانت اثبت لي العكس  بدليل علمي 

الموضوع موجود  اضغط هنا  

ولكن عليك فتحه لا اكثر و يله بنشوف شطارتك


----------



## أنا مسلم (9 يناير 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على الرسل أجمعين

1- ليس هناك علاقة بين موت ورقه وبين فتور الوحى لأن الوحى قبل هذا الموقف المزعوم عبارة عن بضع آيات فقط فهل إنتظر ورقه حتى بلغ من العمر ماأوشك على الموت ليظهر الرساله الإسلاميه

2- بما أنك رجعت إلى المصادر الإسلامية فالأحرى بك ان تعلم ايضا منها ان هذا ليس بحديث صحيح متصل الإسناد ولو لاحظت قليلا لتنبهت إلى شيئا ما: حتى حزن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فيما بلغنا حزنا غدا منه 

من الذى بلغه هذا الأمر وكيف بلغه هل هو الإمام البخارى ؟؟
لو كان هو إذا لماذا لم يسنده وخصوصا ان كتابه يسمى الجامع الصحيح لما ورد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
إذا هو ليس البخارى وإنما أحد الرواة الذين قالوا هذا وهو الزهرى ومعروف عن أهل الجرح والتعديل ان بلاغات الزهرى منكره ولاتصح (راجع مراسيل أبى داوود)


----------



## ma7aba (9 يناير 2006)

الأخ زائر بنقاش سابق لنا قلت لي أن التاريخ والعلم غلط والقرآن هو صح فعن اي نقاش تتكلم وتريدني أن أناقشك هل اورد لك الروابط
وعلى كل حال انا لا احب الكم من الكلام إن أحببت النقاش اهلا بك انا اطرح خطأ علمي او تاريخي بنظري بالقرآن وعليك اثبات الكس بشكل علمي تاريخي وليس تعصبي وانت تطرح بالأنجيل  وبناء عليه نصل لنتيجة خطأ لك وخطأ لي وليس الموضوع كومة كلام


----------



## ma7aba (9 يناير 2006)

الأخ انا مسلم هل لك بدليل أن الحديث غير صحيح رغم انه وارد بصحيح بخاري
تَقَدَّمَ الْقَوْل فِي مُدَّة هَذِهِ الْفَتْرَة فِي أَوَّل الْكِتَاب , وَقَوْله هُنَا " فَتْرَة حَتَّى حَزِنَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِيمَا بَلَغَنَا " هَذَا وَمَا بَعْده مِنْ زِيَادَة مَعْمَر عَلَى رِوَايَة عُقَيْل و يُونُس . وَصَنِيع الْمُؤَلِّف يُوهِم أَنَّهُ دَاخِل فِي رِوَايَة عُقَيْل , وَقَدْ جَرَى عَلَى ذَلِكَ الْحُمَيْدِيّ فِي جَمْعه فَسَاقَ الْحَدِيث إِلَى قَوْله " وَفَتَرَ الْوَحْي " ثُمَّ قَالَ : اِنْتَهَى حَدِيث عُقَيْل الْمُفْرَد عَنْ اِبْن شِهَاب إِلَى حَيْثُ ذَكَرْنَا , وَزَادَ عَنْهُ الْبُخَارِيّ فِي حَدِيثه الْمُقْتَرِن بِمَعْمَرٍ عَنْ الزُّهْرِيّ فَقَالَ " وَفَتَرَ الْوَحْي فَتْرَة حَتَّى حَزِنَ " فَسَاقَهُ إِلَى آخِره , وَالَّذِي عِنْدِي أَنَّ هَذِهِ الزِّيَادَة خَاصَّة بِرِوَايَةِ مَعْمَر , فَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ طَرِيقَ عُقَيْلٍ أَبُو نُعَيْمٍ فِي مُسْتَخْرَجِهِ مِنْ طَرِيق أَبِي زُرْعَة الرَّازِيّ عَنْ يَحْيَى بْن بُكَيْر شَيْخ الْبُخَارِيّ فِيهِ فِي أَوَّل الْكِتَاب بِدُونِهَا , وَأَخْرَجَهُ مَقْرُونًا هُنَا بِرِوَايَةِ مَعْمَر وَبَيَّنَ أَنَّ اللَّفْظ لِمَعْمَرٍ وَكَذَلِكَ صَرَّحَ الْإِسْمَاعِيلِيّ أَنَّ الزِّيَادَة فِي رِوَايَة مَعْمَر , وَأَخْرَجَهُ أَحْمَدُ وَمُسْلِم وَالْإِسْمَاعِيلِيّ وَغَيْرهمْ وَأَبُو نُعَيْم أَيْضًا مِنْ طَرِيق جَمْع مِنْ أَصْحَاب اللَّيْث عَنْ اللَّيْث بِدُونِهَا , ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْقَائِل فِيمَا بَلَغَنَا هُوَ الزُّهْرِيّ , وَمَعْنَى الْكَلَام أَنَّ فِي جُمْلَة مَا وَصَلَ إِلَيْنَا مِنْ خَبَر رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي هَذِهِ الْقِصَّة وَهُوَ مِنْ بَلَاغَات الزُّهْرِيّ وَلَيْسَ مَوْصُولًا , وَقَالَ الْكَرْمَانِيُّ : هَذَا هُوَ الظَّاهِر وَيَحْتَمِل أَنْ يَكُون بَلَغَهُ بِالْإِسْنَادِ الْمَذْكُور , وَوَقَعَ عِنْد اِبْن مَرْدُوَيْهِ فِي التَّفْسِير مِنْ طَرِيق مُحَمَّد بْن كَثِير عَنْ مَعْمَر بِإِسْقَاطِ قَوْله " فِيمَا بَلَغَنَا " وَلَفْظه " فَتْرَة حَزِنَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْهَا حُزْنًا غَدَا مِنْهُ " إِلَى آخِره , فَصَارَ كُلّه مُدْرَجًا عَلَى رِوَايَة الزُّهْرِيّ وَعَنْ عُرْوَة عَنْ عَائِشَة , وَالْأَوَّل هُوَ الْمُعْتَمَد , قَوْله فِيهَا " فَإِذَا طَالَتْ عَلَيْهِ فَتْرَة الْوَحْي " قَدْ يَتَمَسَّك بِهِ مَنْ يُصَحِّح مُرْسَل الشَّعْبِيّ فِي أَنَّ مُدَّة الْفَتْرَة كَانَتْ سَنَتَيْنِ وَنِصْفًا كَمَا نَقَلْته فِي أَوَّل بَدْء الْوَحْي , وَلَكِنْ يُعَارِضهُ مَا أَخْرَجَهُ اِبْن سَعْد مِنْ حَدِيث اِبْن عَبَّاس بِنَحْوِ هَذَا الْبَلَاغ الَّذِي ذَكَرَهُ الزُّهْرِيّ , وَقَوْله " مَكَثَ أَيَّامًا بَعْد مَجِيء الْوَحْي لَا يَرَى جِبْرِيل فَحَزِنَ حُزْنًا شَدِيدًا حَتَّى كَادَ يَغْدُو إِلَى ثَبِير مَرَّة وَإِلَى حِرَاء أُخْرَى يُرِيد أَنْ يُلْقِي نَفْسه فَبَيْنَا هُوَ كَذَلِكَ عَامِدًا لِبَعْضِ تِلْكَ الْجِبَال إِذْ سَمِعَ صَوْتًا فَوَقَفَ فَزِعًا ثُمَّ رَفَعَ رَأْسه فَإِذَا جِبْرِيل عَلَى كُرْسِيّ بَيْن السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْض مُتَرَبِّعًا يَقُول يَا مُحَمَّد أَنْتَ رَسُول اللَّه حَقًّا وَأَنَا جِبْرِيل , فَانْصَرَفَ وَقَدْ أَقَرَّ اللَّه عَيْنه وَانْبَسَطَ جَأْشُهُ ثُمَّ تَتَابَعَ الْوَحْي " فَيُسْتَفَاد مِنْ هَذِهِ الرِّوَايَة تَسْمِيَة بَعْض الْجِبَال الَّتِي أُبْهِمَتْ فِي رِوَايَة الزُّهْرِيّ وَتَقْلِيل مُدَّة الْفَتْرَة وَاَللَّه أَعْلَمُ , وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ فِي تَفْسِير سُورَة وَالضُّحَى شَيْء يَتَعَلَّق بِفَتْرَةِ الْوَحْي . 


لا أرى اي رفض لصحة هذا الحديث بشكل معتمد


----------



## نذير (9 يناير 2006)

سيد محبة أرجو فتح الموضوع في منتدى حوارات الاديان ، وان شاء الله يكون الهدف الانتصار للحق وليس انتصار احد على الاخر ، نسأل الله التوفيق .


----------



## ma7aba (9 يناير 2006)

انشاء الله غدا


----------



## انصار الحق (10 يناير 2006)

اساليب فاشلة الجئو الى غيرها


----------



## أنا مسلم (10 يناير 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

اولا: قوله بلغنا  تعنى انها ليس على شرط البخاري
ثانيا: هل تقرأ حضرتك ماتأتى به حجه علينا !!!

وَكَذَلِكَ صَرَّحَ الْإِسْمَاعِيلِيّ أَنَّ الزِّيَادَة فِي رِوَايَة مَعْمَر , وَأَخْرَجَهُ أَحْمَدُ وَمُسْلِم وَالْإِسْمَاعِيلِيّ وَغَيْرهمْ وَأَبُو نُعَيْم أَيْضًا مِنْ طَرِيق جَمْع مِنْ أَصْحَاب اللَّيْث عَنْ اللَّيْث بِدُونِهَا , ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْقَائِل فِيمَا بَلَغَنَا هُوَ الزُّهْرِيّ , وَمَعْنَى الْكَلَام أَنَّ فِي جُمْلَة مَا وَصَلَ إِلَيْنَا مِنْ خَبَر رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي هَذِهِ الْقِصَّة وَهُوَ مِنْ بَلَاغَات الزُّهْرِيّ وَلَيْسَ مَوْصُولًا  , وَقَالَ الْكَرْمَانِيُّ : هَذَا هُوَ الظَّاهِر وَيَحْتَمِل أَنْ يَكُون بَلَغَهُ بِالْإِسْنَادِ الْمَذْكُور , وَوَقَعَ عِنْد اِبْن مَرْدُوَيْهِ فِي التَّفْسِير مِنْ طَرِيق مُحَمَّد بْن كَثِير عَنْ مَعْمَر بِإِسْقَاطِ قَوْله " فِيمَا بَلَغَنَا " وَلَفْظه " فَتْرَة حَزِنَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْهَا حُزْنًا غَدَا مِنْهُ " إِلَى آخِره , فَصَارَ كُلّه مُدْرَجًا عَلَى رِوَايَة الزُّهْرِيّ وَعَنْ عُرْوَة عَنْ عَائِشَة , وَالْأَوَّل هُوَ الْمُعْتَمَد ,

1 حدثنا أحمد بن سنان قال كان يحيى بن سعيد القطان لا يرى إرسال الزهري وقتادة شيئا ويقول هو بمنزلة الريح ويقول هؤلاء قوم حفاظ كانوا إذا سمعوا الشيء علقوه 
2 قرىء على عباس الدوري عن يحيى بن معين قال مراسيل الزهري ليس بشيء
المراسيل ج1/ص4  (المراسيل لابن أبي حاتم)

فإذا كنت لاتعرف ان كل هذا يقدح فى تلك الزياده لأن للحديث شواهد تقويه بدون تلك الزياده
فتلك مشكلتك انت وليس مشكلتنا


----------



## Zayer (10 يناير 2006)

> الأخ زائر بنقاش سابق لنا قلت لي أن التاريخ والعلم غلط والقرآن



اسمع  التاريخ قد يكون كاذب و قد يكون ليس كاذب  ( طبعا في اشياء ثابتة 100% ) 
وانا اقول لك احنا عندنا اذا شئ مكتوب في القران و التاريخ يخالفه فأحنا نقول ان القران هو الصح لانه هو الصح 


اما بخصوص العلم فعن اي علم تبينا نروح له ؟ العلم الذي يأتي عن طريق اليهود واعداء الدين 

طبيعي انهم ينكرو كل شئ لصالح الاسلام  


على سبيل المثال هم قالو ان المجموعة الشمسية 9 كواكب فقط 

وفي الاخير اطرو انهم يعترفو وقالو انهم اكتشفو الكوكب رقم 10 عام 2002 على ما اظن 

وفي عام 2005 على ما اظن اعلنو عن اكتشاف الكوكب رقم 11 


وقبل اكثر من 1400 سنة  

لما جاء يهودي الى الرسول وقال له يعدد الكواكب عدد له 11 كوكب  

وفي اية من الايات تتكلم عن قصة يوسف عندما رأى 11 كوكب يسجد له والشمس و القمر   


الان مين الصح العلم قبل 2002 ام القران ؟ 


واما بخصوص انشقاق القمر طبيعي ناسا ما تعترف بهذا الشئ لان هذا الشئ مو من صالحهم  

يا ريت لو تشوف هذا  http://www.arabcen.com/index.php?categoryid=11&p13_sectionid=25&p13_fileid=276 


فأي علم الي تبيني اعترف به و هو يحاول انه يخالف القران و علم اهل البيت  

وبعد مدة يثبت لنا ان العلم كان غلطان 

يا اخي نترك كلام إله بعض من مخلوقاته 100000مليون  نجم  
ونروح لكلام شخص درس 10 سنين في مجال معين و جاي يفتي فيها


----------



## My Rock (10 يناير 2006)

انصار الحق قال:
			
		

> اساليب فاشلة الجئو الى غيرها


 

عدل اسلوبك في النقاش, فيا تناقش على مستوى راقي, يا ما في داعي لمشاركتك الركيكة هذه, روح للمنتديات الاسلامية الي تصفق لمثل مشاركاتك, اما هنا فلا يوجد رد بدون دليل و برهان... ردودك هذه وصمة عار عليك و على مدافعتك عن محمدك... بتستمر ترد بردود ركيكة مثل هذه, سيتم حذفها على طول, فلا نحبذ قلة العقل...


----------



## regalluca97 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و صلى الله على سيدنا محمد .
كل ما جاء في كلام الأخ الكريم ليس دليلا قطعيا للافتاء بشيء بخصوص بطلان الديانة الاسلامية فسوف أعطي بعض الحسابات
التي تفند هدا الزعم .
حسب الأخ رسول العرب بمكة فحصل على 666 و قال أنه الوحش
فما رأيك لو حسبنا
عبادة يسوع ولد الله المصلوب جواب كامل .
سوف نجد كدلك 666 
عبادة = 82 
يسوع=146
ولد=70 
الله = 66
المصلوب = 199 
جواب = 12 
كامل = 91 

المجموع = 666 .

وحتى ما جاء في مشاركات بعض اخوتنا المسيحيين بان حساب 
كهيعص = 195 = المسيح الهي .
حمعسق = 278 = المسيح ابن الله 
المر= 271 = المسيح صلب .

الرد على هدا الادعاء مايلي =
كهيعص= 195 = الاسلام جوابك 
كهيعص= 195 = محمد هو أمان
كهيعص= 195 = طه الحبيب نبي الله
كهيعص= 195 = لمحمد حكمة 
كهيعص= 195 = لا اله الا الله و حب طه .

بالنسبة للحروف ( حمعسق)
حمعسق=278 = الاسلام هو ديننا طيب .

بالنسبة للحروف( المر)
المر=271 = الاسلام حق .


تحياتي لاخوتي المسيحيين

الاستاد بنديدي عبدالحي


----------



## samehvan (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة المشرفين لا أرى فى هذا الموضوع سوى السفسطة (واعتذر عن التعبير إذا أساء إلى أحد ولكنى قرأت الموضوع كله كلمة كلمة لأصل إلى نتيجة مفيدة ولم أجد ) هذا غير التفرع عن اصل الموضوع وهو فى جملتين
 نقل الأخ الكريم لمقالات لا يعرف هو مداها ولا تأثيرها لو تتبعها ولقد رددنا على مسألة الأرقام هذه من قبل ولو شئت يا هذا لأتينا لك بألاف الجمل وإن كنت تحب إفتح موضوعا وإبدأ فيه برقم وآتى بجمله عليه وسآتى لك بجملة غيرها ولنرى من منا سيصبر على الآخر ولكن ستكون هذه أيضا سفسطة وحوار لا طائل منه ولا فائدة

أما مسألة العلامات التى ذكرت فكل الديانات تقريبا لها علامات ظاهرة سواء على اليد أو الجبين وإليك الأمثلة

الديانة البوذية مثلا لا بد وأن يوخز كل معتنق لها على ساعده الايمن وتسمى وخزة التطهير وتظل به طوال عمره

القبائل الإفريقية كلها بلا استثناء تضع علامات على اليد والجبين وبعضها يصل إلى كل أجزاء الجسم

المسيحية ذاتها يا فاضل منهم من يضع علامة الصليب على يده اليمنى ( ولاحظ أن العدد نص على أن العلامة ( على اليد اليمنى أو الجبين ) وليس كلاهما

أرجو أن تكون قد إكتفيت

أما ما تطرق إليه الموضوع من علم وتفاسير و  ....  و  ...  و  فما كان له من سبب ولم ينتج عنه سوى تشتيت للموضوع ليس إلا

السلام عليكم


----------



## islam-guide (16 نوفمبر 2006)

دعونى اشارككم
لم لا تقولوا ان الامام على كان يقولها اختصارا ل " وقال ابن عباس في " كهيعص " : إن الكاف من كاف , والهاء من هاد , والياء من حكيم , والعين من عليم , والصاد من صادق , ذكره ابن عزيز القشيري عن ابن عباس ; معناه كاف لخلقه , هاد لعباده , يده فوق أيديهم , عالم بهم , صادق في وعده ; ذكره الثعلبي عن الكلبي /و السدي ومجاهد والضحاك . وقال الكلبي أيضا : الكاف من كريم وكبير وكاف , والهاء من هاد , والياء من رحيم , والعين من عليم وعظيم , والصاد من صادق" تفسير القرطبى
والان لعبة الارقام 
مجموع حروف كلمة بولس=جهنم
المص=الله الواحد الوهاب
عسق=الله ليس له والــدٌ أو إبن


----------



## dr.abel malek (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نبوءة هامة جدا عن محمد والإسلام بالكتاب ا*

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان اوجه حديثى للاخوة المشرفبن 
كلمة منتدى تعنى اجتماع للحديث عن موضوع معين مع التوقع لطرح افكار مخالفة 
فانتم فى هذا المنتدى والمشرفين على منتدى ملتقى حوار الاديان...المسلمون ...وهذا المنتدى ...المسيحيون...اذا لم يعجيكم الراى الاخر تشطبون الرد او المداخلة وبهذا تصنعون من هذة المنتديات اماكن للتلقين فقط 
ياااااخوان ارجوكم ان تحترموا عقول الناس
وما هذا الذى يجرى الا صراع واضح بين الديان انتم تباركونة وتدعموه وتحاولوابث الفتنة بين ابنا الوطن الواحد هل هذا الكلام معقووووووول ايها الاخوه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*:Love_Letter_Send:​*


----------



## adly habeeb (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نبوءة هامة جدا عن محمد والإسلام بالكتاب ا*

رؤ 6 7:8 ولم فتح الختم الرابع سمعت صوت ألحيوان الرابع قائلا هلم (انظر) .   فنظرت واذا فرس اخضر والجالس عليه أسمه الموت والهاويه تتبعه واعطيا سلطانا علي ربع الارض ان يقتلا بالسيف والجوع والموت وبوحوش الارض . التفسير : لونه اخضر يعني ارضي نفساني وعموما هو لون زرع الارض ويرمز ايضا لشهوه الانسان الخ.... لذلك تري علم السعوديه اخضر والنعش الذي يوضع فيه الميت يلف بقماش اخضر والدعاء يقولك ربنا يجعل سنتك خضراء الخ....هذا بالنسبه الي اللون اما الاسم فهو كارثه لان اسمه الموت تعني بكل وضوح الاسلام وتعالوا نفسرها  اسلم الروح = مات استسلم يعني انهزم او انغلب = ايضا مات يعنى اسلام= موت والهاويه تتبعه يفهم ايضا من التعاليم وما درج علي معرفته الناس فهم يقولون حسب تفسير ايه( من منكم الا واردها )ان الناس عند موتها تذهب الي النار علي رجاء ان ياتي من يشفع فيهم ويقول لله امتي امتي بالرغم من انه عندما سئل ايذهب الي الجنه ام لا لم يعطي ردا واضحا قاطعا بل قال لولا ان يتغمدني الله برحمته وهنا تعتبر الطامه الكبري وربنا يصلح حال الكل والسلام


----------

